# Rattlesnake bolt action pens?



## mdgreco191 (Apr 10, 2017)

I am interested in getting a genuine rattlesnake skin bolt action style pen.  Depending on the snake and where you take the skin from the pattern varies greatly.  If I am going to drop some coin on one of these I want to be able to see some and pick one out.  

Where can I go to see some of these?  Internet pictures just don't cut it for me.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## QuakerBoy (Apr 12, 2017)

I dont have any in stock right now, and honestly they dont sell well for me.  If you pm me an email address, i could get you in touch with someone who has some made.


----------



## QuakerBoy (Apr 12, 2017)

Also, what kind of rattle snake


----------



## Anvil Head (Apr 13, 2017)

Kind of has to be a Pygmy to get any discernable pattern to show unless it's a huge pen.


----------



## QuakerBoy (Apr 13, 2017)

Anvil Head said:


> Kind of has to be a Pygmy to get any discernable pattern to show unless it's a huge pen.




Just needz to be a smaller young snake.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Apr 13, 2017)

QuakerBoy said:


> Just needz to be a smaller young snake.



Wasn't a rattler, but this little copperhead would have made a dang fine pen.  Too bad I didn't think of that.


----------



## Anvil Head (Apr 14, 2017)

Yeah, love em when they still got the green "stinger" worm. Their cuz' baby water mocs look almost the same except for the racoon mask and more overall green tint. 
They get excited pretty easy at that age......everything is out to eat them. 
Sounds like a poor trade, several hundred vector carrying rats and bugs will run free for one little ol' pen.


----------



## mdgreco191 (Apr 19, 2017)

Never even thought about a copperhead pen!  Choices, choices...

Sending a PM QuakerBoy.


----------



## QuakerBoy (May 26, 2017)

Did you ever get my email?


----------

